# Mit Visual Basic 5.0 FTP Upload machen



## discoguide24.de (29. Juni 2001)

Hi,

ich muss unbedingt wissen wie mans hinkriegt, mit visual basic 5.0 eine txt datei von meinem rechner ins hauptverzeichnis von nem server zu kopieren. wie ws_ftp halt z.b. ??!! voll wichtig!!!

wie geht das???

danke fürs lesen,..

grüsse ciao


----------



## discoguide24.de (30. Juni 2001)

Kann doch nicht sein dass das wirklich keiner weiss??????


----------



## ufoman2 (1. Juli 2001)

*einfach, aber nicht trivial ;-)*

...auch wenn es sich nur um EINE Textdatei handelt, die hochgeladen werden soll, sollte die Anwendung die einfachsten Fehlersituationen abhandeln.

Ich denke mal, dass Du nicht extra ein Control kaufen/einsetzten willst, obwahl dadurch sich das Handling deutlicht vereinfacht, da die meisten Situationen durch Methoden/Properties einfach abgefangen bzw. abgearbeitet werden können.

Wenn Du das aber selber "zu Fuss" programmieren willst, dann solltest Du das in VB5 einbindbare Winsack-Control verwenden. Über viele VB-Seiten oder bei MS findest Du genügend Beispiele (zu umfangreich hier, aber ein Connect könnte so aussehen:

Winsock1.Connect "ftp.discoguide24.de",21

Versuch Dein Glück, aber es wird ein wenig Aufwand bedeuten...

ufoman2


----------



## discoguide24.de (3. Juli 2001)

*jaja..theorie & praxis*

für alle wos interessiert:

die theoretisch lösung habe ich, hab sie aus lauter faulheit (und momentaner php begeisterung) noch nicht in vb ausprobiert... werd dies aber die nächsten tage mal proggen...

und zwar kann man alles wunderschön HIER nachlesen.

grüsse

ciao


----------

